# A Game of Honks [IC]



## Island (Aug 20, 2015)

*A GAME OF HONKS*














*The Hanging Honks, The Pond*​
You might remember the Hanging Honks as the oldest tree on the pond. It rests at the center of the pond with its leaves piercing the clouds and its roots stretching from the lands of House Blackbeak in the Northside to those of House Whitefeather in the Southside. An innumerable amount of tree limbs hang, obscuring the sun, blackening the waterbed, and allowing for the existence of the hidden grotto at its base. If you enter between its gigantic roots and wander a ways through the darkness, you will eventually happen upon the Grotto of Gaggles.

On this particular day, if you happen upon the grotto, you also happen upon the most unusual company of water fowl this side of pond. The head of House Blackbeak, Cornell Blackbeak, the head of House Whitefeather, Stanford Whitefeather, the Matriarch of the Church of Mother Goose, and the former Prime Minister of the Empire of Canada, Harper Honksworth, all gathered in one place.

Politics makes for strange bedfellows, you might muse.

The three geese honk and hiss at one another before a forth interjects, Gray Goose, the oldest and wisest goose in the world. His thick white beard sways back and forth and his beak opens and closes, diffusing the situation, and getting the various leaders back on task. He turns his attention the rest of the occupants of the room, you and several other young geese handpicked by your respective leaders and brought before this makeshift alliance for reasons still unknown.

“It is time to retrieve the Golden Egg.” Gray Goose announces.

“The constant battles between House Blackbeak and House Whitefeather have allowed another to swoop in and steal the Golden Egg out from under our beaks, condemning not just us but water fowl everywhere.” For a brief moment, his faded, weary eyes stare deeply into your own. “We cannot openly rebel against our oppressors. They would descend upon us like birds of prey, smash our eggs, and roast our women.”

“It is why, with a heavy heart,” he sighs deeply to himself, “I place this burden upon the gosling of today.”

“You must abandon your allegiances and fly away into the night, fighting not for us, but yourselves and your futures.” He speaks. “We have destroyed our livelihoods, and that is a consequence that we must deal with.”

“But you,” Gray Goose continues, “You must take flight and forge a tomorrow that will not be plagued by our foolishness.”

“We need you…” he concludes, “A Gaggle of Heroes, a Federation of Water Fowl…”

Gray Goose finally announces the name of your merry band…

“The Fellowship of the Wing!”​


----------



## Bringer (Aug 20, 2015)

*Seahonk Galefeather*

Seahonk had never thought he'd see the leaders of houses together in one place bickering like fools, and he had never even conceived the thought that he'd one day meet the great Gray Goose. The Gray Goose had a mystifying voice, and an aura that radiated calmness and tranquility. Despite this, Seahonk was sensible enough to not let legends and stories persuade his view. The Gray Goose was now an old feeble goose, merely a candle to the flame that he once was. How depressing it must be to be him. Despite this, Seahonk still knew how important it was to respect the elderly. "Excuse me, Gray Goose." Seahonk said with all the respect he could muster. "I hope you do not take my words as an attack against you... But." There was a slight pause. "That was the stupidest name I ever heard." The young goose says, crossing his wings.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 21, 2015)

"Fear not, my lord Grey Goose!" Rohonk said, bowing with a flourish. "I, Robhonk of Loxwing, shall never fail you, save for the exception of failure, at which I will always fail!" Robhonk was practically vibrating in place. At last, a chance to avenge his father, and restore the foully besmirch'd name of his kith and kin!


----------



## Fedster (Aug 21, 2015)

*Gans Stonebeak*

And here was Gans, nursing a weak but rather annoying hangover. He had gone pond-crawling the night before and all this honking did not let him treat it properly. By the Honk, how loud they were! But then again, they were geese, so it was not as though he could expect less of them. However, they seemed to be particularly talkative today. Gans rubbed his temples with his wings. He was not in the mood for talking, but still he felt like everybody was expecting it. He passed a wing through the decoration of plants he always wore on his head. "My friend, my friend," he honked towards the one gosling that had called the Gray Goose on his stupid name. "That's no way to honk at an elder. You didn't even flap your wings." He tsk'ed. "If you're going to disrespect someone, at least do it properly."

"Now, I, Gans Stonebeak, could use a bit of a nap, so if no one minds to shut up, I'll sleep." Gans closed his eyes and covered his face with a wing.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 21, 2015)

*Seahonk Galfefeather*

"Oh?" Seahonk said tilting his head. "Such words coming from the beak of a mere _apprentice_." His wings still crossed, he glares at Gans Stonebeak. "Now, go on and sleep. In fact, stay asleep, the likes of you isn't needed on such an adventure. Slothful geese such as yourself are unwanted." He turns his head away from Gans. "But I digress." His eyes glance at the head of house Blackbeak. _"Had he only picked more respectable Geese to represent House Blackbeak such as Robhonk of Loxwing and myself..." _ Thought the goose, who would not make those specific thoughts public. The House of Blackbeak didn't seem like the type of goose who liked his decisions to be judged.


----------



## Fedster (Aug 22, 2015)

*Gans Stonebeak*

Gans slowly lowered his wing, and turned his gaze towards the other goose. "Excuse me? I trust that you're misinformed." He brought his decorations backwards so that they did not interfere his vision, and fully faced the wizard. "I don't know who you are, and I don't know what you want, but do _not_ call me, Gans Stonebeak, an apprentice ever again." Gans hissed with a hint of threat. He would not have such a bad mood if his hangover were not there. But that was not the case. Gans submerged his beak in the bowl of water that each of them had been given and drank. "Ah!" He exclaimed. "Quite mellow for my liking, but I guess it will have to do." For some reason, it appeared only logical to him to keep honking with the wizard. "Do you even have a name? Or are you a nameless goose? I wouldn't even allow a nameless one to insult _me_."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2015)

"How sad..." Julius quietly honked to himself. This was his quest gaggle? This group of rambunctious honkers? His expectations had been low, but the Blackbeak found himself disappointed. The wizard patted down the hems of his robes with a wing, then brought his gaze level to the rest of the fowl entourage. "This is no time to be fighting amongst ourselves," he said sternly, wagging a his other wing to accentuate his point, "we've a job to do."


----------



## balackobama (Mar 8, 2016)

uchiha sasuke no 1


----------

